# What will the cost be for a redrose loft



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Nicely found.... It will help out a lot of the starter people


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Red Rose loft*

If your planning on keeping or racing birds for over 5 years, I wouldn't build that loft with those materials.

OSB is not a long term building material. I would go with solid plywood for the walls at 1/2 or better for the walls and floor 3/4 smooth plywood wood. It would be economical now but, but depending on length you may have to rebuild in 5 years again. A single loft will be very limited for breeding , racing YB and OB. The loft configuration or plans are great, you may need more that one loft or at least 3 compartments.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would use the siding on one side the usb on the other. I would make it 6 feet wide instead of 4. Been in a 4 x 8 Red Rose loft. Very cramped.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Jasmeet
Have you look into clubs in your area. The guys at the club could probably assist you. Also I would look at local building sites. They always have scrap piles with usb and 2x4s that they would probably let you have.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Also check for repurpose and recycle stores... They sell materials very cheap....


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

In the school you attend is there a wood shop class of some type? If so maybe you could talk to the teacher & ask if the class or some students would be able to build it for you {you provide the materials} they could even be graded onit.Just a thought.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Check Craigslist under free wood, I got a ton of wood and saved alot of money. You would be suprised what people give away free


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats another great idea also.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Ill have to disagree with some of the above. If your good and watch you budget close you can build a redrose for under 500. OSB board is fine. keep a proper roof on it and some exterior paint and you will get many years out of the loft. By the time it is time to redo it you will be ready to build a permenant type loft.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You will enjoy them very much.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Use OSB plywood for the walls (It's about $10 a sheet and you'll need a few of them). Use smooth plywood for the floor (trust me, cleaning OSB with a scraper can be a real pain). 

Total $100

2X4's - $60

Wire Mesh for aviary - $30

Other - $100 


You can build a nice 8 foot long X 6 foot wide X 6 foot high loft for around $300 if you wanted to.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a rr loft, osb is a false economy. You will spend the difference in price of osb and plywood on paint, which is necesary. I used plywood and was very glad for it overall, i was on super tight budget


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I still like the osb inside, siding outside board. About $24 a sheet. I think you will need about 6 sheets for the red rose loft. That is what I did my flying loft with. I would ask all my neighbors for scraps.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I still like the osb inside, siding outside board. About $24 a sheet. I think you will need about 6 sheets for the red rose loft. That is what I did my flying loft with. I would ask all my neighbors for scraps.


OSB in your area is $24 a sheet?! 

The retail price at the local lumber stores in my area is $9. 

But I found a really good deal on craigslist for 4 ft X 4 ft pieces for $1 each, which works out to $2 a sheet.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the 24 dollar board is the osb on the inside and a hard pressed textured barn sided outside.


----------

